# A Late Thanks



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I was ever so fortunate last week to receive this Bomb from @UPCO3. Unfortunately it was a day after I really screwed myself up by trying to get under the dash of my 1995 Chevy Pick-Up to disconnect the brake booster. I had my smart-as-a-box-of-rocks Son-In-Law over to do that part but........
Anyway..I just haven't been able to post a Proper Thank You due to drugs and pain. I did PM Dino a Thank You when I got it explaining I was gonna be late.

First...I finally get to retire my razor blade. I was going to break down and buy a new one when the other corner of the razor broke off. I Googled how to use the snipper so I didn't screw it up. Lucky for me, razor blades are self explanatory. I have been trying to buy a punch like this one but the only accessories our B&M sells is meth and crack pipes.
Thanks as well for the MOD tool! It's Great to be in the Big League now. I am feeling all fancy ...
I haven't had a smoke since last week's snaph-foo but am looking forward to trying one of these.
Thanks Dino...You-Da-Man.......Sorry again for the late Thank You.....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is this UPC03 you speak of?

So now I'm a barcode...real nice bro..


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome Dino. Very nice gesture.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Who is this UPC03 you speak of?
> 
> So now I'm a barcode...real nice bro..


Star Wars character I think.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Awesome. Such a great group of people here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Who's @UPCO3? LOL..must have you on some real goodies my friend!
( ha! ya beat me to it!)

We spoke the other day about your auto mishap. My hopes for a speedy recovery bro.

Thats a spectacular looking bomb you've recieved. Modus, cutter and punch, along with a fine looking selection of some primo cigars. 
@UBC03 very thoughtful brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice hit. 
Now begins your accessory obsession


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Who is this UPC03 you speak of?
> 
> So now I'm a barcode...real nice bro..


 I did say I was on drugs and in pain...I was lucky to get this far.....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice hit, well deserved.
You know that within a week, he'll have a nub on one end of the Modus and goat kabob on the other.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit Dino!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

That's it ... I can't take it anymore. Those Bijou's have been popping up on here way too often lately. I need to get my hands on one of those puppies...

I'm a sucker for Flor de las Antillas but have been scared to step to the Bijou because my understanding is that they're significantly stronger and I don't have much of a nicotine tolerance yet. Is the Bijou nic punch really all that much more powerful that the Antillas? I want to try one but don't want to ruin a good day. 

Nice move R2D2 or C3PO or UBCO3. 
Hope you get to feeling better soon, Ranger, so you can get to work enjoying those fine looking smokes.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Who is this UPC03 you speak of?
> 
> So now I'm a barcode...real nice bro..


I tried scanning you when you weren't looking but it just said "invalid" :noidea:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Damn sounds like you know me..


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@UBCO3 have you ever thought of changing your name to UB C3PO you will have to say it fast a couple time to get it....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> @UBCO3 have you ever thought of changing your name to UB C3PO you will have to say it fast a couple time to get it....


 Nope


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I sent this before 9:00am, you know the rules......................


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I sent this before 9:00am, you know the rules......................


Yep


----------

